

PopVideo:  ESP Game idea applied to video - amichail
http://www.gwap.com/gwap/gamesPreview/popvideo/

======
amichail
I wonder if they will attempt to reconstruct a complete transcript of what is
said. Perhaps they will use data from this game to enhance the output of
speech recognition software.

